# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK ~{..موضوع مميز..}~ الطريقة الافضل لتعريب اجهزة نوكيا او ادخال اي لغة

## xmaroc

السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام
أرجو أن تكونو بتمام الصحة والعافية 
اليوم أقدم لكم الطريقة الافضل لتعريب اجهزة نوكيا او ادخال اي لغة وخاصتا اجهزة bb5 حيث الاغلبية عند تعريب الجهاز يروح يعمل فلاش كامل للجهاز من اجل اللغة فقط . 
وينتج عن هذا في بعض الاحيان مشاكل عديدة بعد لفلاش 
_ شاشة بيضاء 
_ شاشة سوداء 
_ ضرب لايمي
_ يفقد الهاتف جميع البرامج عليه من صور اغاني تطبيقات
_ واشياء اخرى  
_ لذلك اردت عمل موضوع خاص لشرح الطريقة الافضل لادخال اللغة للهاتف وان كان الكثير يعلمها ويعمل بها 
_ساشرح الطريقة على جهاز نوكيا c3   
_الخطوة الاولى معرفة اصدار للجهاز وتحميل لفلاشة بنفس الاصدار 
_ عن طريق الكود (*#0000#)
_ عن طريق البوكس (hwk)   
_الخطوة 2 
معرفة لفلاشة التي تحتوي اللغة التي نريدها   
_الخطوة 3 
طريقة التفليش بملف اللغة فقط   
بهذا نكون قد ادخلنا اللغة للجهاز بطريقة سهلة بدون مخاطر على الجهاز وضياع للوقت   
وفي الاخير سلام عليكم   
xmaroc

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيينا مجهود مقدر
مزيد من التقدم

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hossam2

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ممتاز يابوب شرح مغنن وجميل
وأزكر قبل البدأ بتعريب اى جهاز حديث
 ( أخز باكب من Rpl و Pm لسلامته عند الخطأ )

----------


## pourvou3

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## omarb1989

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عصام البرغثي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## wdmaky

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## masterc

شكر                                                              خاص

----------


## تامرعزب

تسلم ايدددددددددددددددددددك

----------


## hadi2000

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## تامرعزب

بااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

ماشاء الله عليك عمل مميز وشرح رائع من صديقي العزيز بالتوفيق لك اخي

----------

